# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help with my Santinelli le-7070?!?

## Jeffrey.O

Im currently using a Le-7070 and about 5 yrs ago I was able to cut all lenses all day. Fast forward to about 6 months ago, and Im able to cut about 7-8 pairs and it will not trace frames after those. I mean I turn it off and let it rest for a hour or so and sometimes will get back to it but recently its like I gotta let it sit for hours. Im on the edge of buying a new edger but Id like to know what could be possibly goin on....

----------


## zahirc

Hi Jeffrey,
I own a Nidek LE 7070SX edger. I am looking for its service manual. If you can share it will be really helpful.
I also need calibration tool for the tracer and I don't mind paying for it. You can reach me on zahirc@gmail.com. Thanks.

----------

